# Weber Kettle rotisserie ?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I really like my 22" Weber Kettle charcoal grill. Lately I've been wondering whether or not it would be worth it to get a rotisserie adapter for it? It's basically a ring the size of the kettle that fits on top of it, and the lid fits on top of that. It has a big skewer, a couple of rotisserie forks and an electric motor.

I've made it to this point in my grilling life without one, is it actually worth spending money on it? Any real life experience?






mjb


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's a wind up one that's been tempting me for versatility. Breaks down for dishwasher cleaning.

Not sure it would fit under your lid though. Maybe there's an adapter ring.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I got the rotisserie for my smallee Weber, the 47 cm (18.5"?)
I like it, although it could be a bit further from the fire. You shouldn'yt have an issue with the bigger kettle.
It makes awesome chicken and the drip pan onions and potatoes underneath are even better!
Mine runs on batteries and I also have a basket for it that takes smaller items.
Is it worth the money? Only you can tell


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

He should have a cooler fire or been less direct with the heat.

Looks like it should fit without the lid. Starts shipping in October.


----------

